# New member and new puppy!



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi Everyone! I just wanted to introduce myself this morning. My name is Shelly and I just picked up my new 10 week old puppy last night! He's so adorable, he looks like a little muppet! He's a black and white parti. Poor little thing is nameless yet. I'm leaning towards Oliver/Ollie, but hubby is not convinced. 

We had a bit of a rough night, he doesn't want to be alone...at all. Can't blame the little guy. The other thing I'm baffled by is that he is a big time poop eater! Just poops and happily turns around to greedily gobbles it up! Ewww! I've managed to stop him except for the first time when he took me by surprise! I'm going to get pinapple this afternoon as I saw from an earlier thread. I hope it works. I love puppy kisses, but um...ick. 

I promise to post pictures later. We're selling our house and I have a showing this afternoon. I'm in no way ready as all I want to do is play with the puppy! So for now it's off the computer and rush around picking up! 

I'm so happy to be here, I've been lurking for a week now and just got my account approved so I could post and see all the adorable October photos and tummy shots!

Looking forward to getting to know everyone!

Shelly


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

WELCOME Shelly and little no-name/Ollie/Oliver! OMG, he is simply adorable. Could not be cuter. There are lots of thread herein on the issues you described. Good luck with your move, never a dull moment! :welcome:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Shelly, look forward to seeing lots of pictures of mister "No-Name"

Boy your quick, you posted your avatar picture while I was posting. Very Cute.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Welcome Shelly and noname! So glad to have you on the forum. You will find a lot of information about sleeping through the night in previous threads, but here is a suggestion for you. I kept Brady in his crate on a table next to me in bed. It worked. I started this a few days after he came home and he slept through the night as soon as I started it. He had to be able to see me and he was just fine. As for the poopeating, you seem to be on the right track with that. Brady never goes for his own poop, he just like deer poop, rabit poop, or whatever other poop he can find outside. Yuck!! Don't forget those pictures later!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

:welcome: Shelly and little guy! What a cutie he is! I know what you mean about the poop eating...so gross. At least you're in good company, many of us have havs who eat it...be it their own or others uke: 

Glad you've joined us!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Hello and :welcome: 
I am soo happy to hear about your little bundle of joy!!! I bet you guys are having alot of fun with himarty: I am in the same boat you are with the poo poo eating....uke: I think it is sooo gross. I just started sprinkling meat tenderizer on my dogs food this morning and Jillee took a bite out of Ginger's poo and I think she did not like it.....like before it was any better!!!!! We shall see!!!! Just to let you know we Love pictures so when things settle with your house pics pics......I hope all goes well!!!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome!! Your guy is very handsome!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks so much for the warm welcome, you guys! It makes me feel better to know my hav is not the only poo eater! :brushteeth: 

I'm dying to just sit on here and chat, but my house is not in showing condition and I only have an hour and a half! Oh well, it will be what it is, I guess! 

Karen, I did what you said last night...put his crate on a little stand by the bed so he could see me. He would sleep for a while and then wake up and cry. To be fair, both times he woke up, I took him to the wee wee pad and he went straight away, so he probably had good reason for waking up. Both times though, he woke up WIDE AWAKE and wanting to play. I caved and played with him a bit which I'm sure is a no no, but I couldn't resist. I'll go look for the sleeping through the night thread this afternoon!

Can't wait to come back later and show pictures and chat!

Wishing you all a joyful day!
Shelly


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome Shelly. Your new little guy is adorable. Can't wait to see more pictures of what's his name.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome to the forum and Detroit... Go Pistons! I am from Ann Arbor originally!

Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Shelly and welcome to the forum! :wave:

Your little puppy is so adorable! You must upload new pictures as soon as you're done showing your house! We need pictures on this forum. Yes, poop eating is so gross. uke: It's a nasty habit, but hopefully you will be able to break him of it soon. Kubrick has finally been leaving his alone, but it took a long time and a lot of trial and error. Hopefully your Milo will learn a lot faster!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

welcome to the forum Shelly! yes lots of suggestions on the "my Hav eats poop" thread. Pinapple mixed with yogurt is what finally worked for me.


----------



## Squirt (Oct 10, 2007)

Your little guy is so cute! I'm new here myself and I can tell you tht any question I've had is answered so quickly that I am amazed. A great group of people here.

I've had my Squirt for only four days. She is a year old, but also suffers from separation anxiety. She sleeps through the night, but I can't leave the room without her whining and crying. Hubby won't do, it has to be me. I am certainly hoping it gets better.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Shelly and Welcome! I don't have any advice for you since I'm lucky that my girls are not poop eaters but I had to say hello and welcome.

Susan


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum Shelly and Little one!!1 This is a very good place to be for any questions you may have!! None of mine are poop eaters so I cannot speak to that issue, but the separation anxiety is so normal. If you check out the posts from people who just brought their puppies home, it seems that EVERYONE goes thru it. I too did what Karen did with the crate, except for logan who I could not resist and let sleep with us for a few nights - I was very bad!! He will get better, I promise, just like a newborn. They keep you up for a little while but it is worth it!! Enjoy & lets see some more pics!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:welcome: Shelly and puppy! You successfully joined an addicting forum, sorry 'bout that :biggrin1:


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Welcome Shelly!!! Glad you are here!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Welcome Shelly! Glad to hav you here and hope you find just the right name soon for your precious new addition!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm back and not getting a thing done except lovin' on my puppy and looking at the forum! You are all so awesome! It's wonderful to made to feel so welcome with my first post. Thank you so much for all your kind words. I've dutifully tried to get some pictures of my little one this afternoon, but he gets so excited when I so much as look at him, most of the photos look like a little black and white ghostie blur! I managed a couple of not so bad ones, though...here they are!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Shannon,
I had a dog named Dreamer too! A wonderful terrier mix breed that lived to be 20 years old. I've never known another Dreamer....that's so neat that you named your dog that too.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

:welcome: Shelly - this is a really fun and informative place to be. Your new pup is a cutie! I love the white face and black ears. 

Hope to see a lot more of him as soon as you can!

Wanda


----------



## kgiese (Apr 18, 2007)

He is absolutely precious! He looks so snuggly! You are going to really enjoy him.

Karen
Hank's Mom


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Shelly, he is so cute! Though you might want to see if he has any eyes left. LOL. Kubrick has the same problem... hair all over his face. My fiance is constantly checking to see if he can still see by waving a hand over his face. It cracks me up.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Lina, I know! Poor little guy just looks like a muppet with little black button eyes. He is having no trouble seeing, though, he sees EVERYTHING and wants to investigate! He was cracking me up today trying to jump onto the toilet seat. He has been busy tossing toys up into the air and hopping around like a bunny. I can see I'm going to have trouble getting any work done for a while.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Oh yes when little Jillee came home my house was not in the best shape because all i wanted to do was play and cuddle with my new baby girl!!!! But then I had to get back in order because i can not stand my house to be messy....plus with my other two dogs i have sweep at least every other day if not everyday!!!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Shelly, you will have trouble getting work done for MORE than a while... it will be for a quite a long time, if you are anything like me. I think it was at least a month and a half before I was finally back in work mode. LOL. It's just too hard not to give all your attention to the puppy when they are just so cute and squishable.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Megan, I can relate! I wish I didn't have my house on the market right now...it's driving me crazy trying to keep it perfect. I have a home based business too, so it's distracting having this little bundle of fun around, but what a wonderful distraction! I'm so smitten!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Shelly,

Your little nameless boy is so very cute. I love the stage when you can't see their eyes, they are just the cutest!!! I can totally relate to not being able to get anything done with these precious babies around. I love the pics by the way.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks, Julia! To me, he looks like a little muppet doll with little black button eyes! Then he cocks his little head when I talk to him and....oh boy...I'm just a gonner!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Welcome!! And don't feel bad about the name....*

my first CHILD went her first 2 days of life as "Baby Girl Walter"....I just couldn't commit! LOL. The nurses kept asking if I had a name yet. All the documentation literally had "Baby Girl Walter", the cute footprints in ink; the sign on her wheely crib at the hospital, etc. Finally on the 3rd morning I had to fill out the birth certificate so she was named.

So I understand how important it is to get the right name! :biggrin1:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Great pictures. He is really cute! The head cocking thing just kills me. Brady does this and it just makes you want to have conversations with him all the time. It is almost like he is trying to understand me. These guys are so smart. Watch out, you are in trouble with that little cutie!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

What a sweetie. Can he see?LOL
Welcome!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on your new baby boy!:baby:
Welcome to the forum!:wave:
I can't wait to see more pictures!:whoo::clap2:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Shelly, I posted these names in the other thread that you mentioned Zoloft as a name, but thought I should post it here. 

Zoloft is a cute name LOL--- and no one but you (and us) would have to know- you could call her Zo or Zoey for short. These Havs sure are great anti depressents !!! Her (it is a her right) registered name could be Zoloft to the Rescue.

And then Kara reminded my that you Hav is a boy so Zo would be better. Or let's see... Prozac = Zac, Wellbuterin = Bute, Riddlin=Ridley, Celexa=Lex----LOL I like Zac and Ridley. This is scarey I know the names of way too many drugs.

and for more natural drugs-- Marijauna=Jaun it's a latin name too.

Did anyone mention, I love the name game.
__________________


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome Shelly!! Your little "buddy" is really cute!! Luckily we have 10 weeks notice before ours comes to live with us. (Gracie is now 7 weeks old). I think we debated for 6+ weeks!!! Naming was more difficult than naming my own children!! You will find the perfect name, I'm sure. There are so many dog name websites that can give you endless ideas. He sure is adorable. I'm sure you will all hear from me in early November about not getting anything done either (when she comes home). Right now, I'm daydreaming and imagining about her all day.

Karen


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

The name was really hard for us too....we went through so many names...first we named her Jillee then switched to Izabella. My breeder kept calling her Jillee...she said that she just looks like a Jillee...then she said that she was going to use that name if we did not so we switched back to Jillee....my hubby really liked that name. We got it from the movie Practical Magic....it is one of our favorite movies. You will come up with the right name in time...he will grow on you and you will just get a sense of who he is more....can't wait to hear his name!!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Both my girls were named before they came home so I am no help there but he is a cutie!

Amanda


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Lina said:


> Shelly, you will have trouble getting work done for MORE than a while... it will be for a quite a long time, if you are anything like me. I think it was at least a month and a half before I was finally back in work mode. LOL. It's just too hard not to give all your attention to the puppy when they are just so cute and squishable.


Oh no, Lina! I'm going to have to have some discipline! It's so hard, though, I don't want to miss anything! I just bought a ton of new inventory, and we're moving to San Jose in a couple of weeks (only for 6 months) so I have work to do and organizing and packing....I don't know how I'm going to manage when all I want to do is play. I've got a bad case of "Idontwannas"!

I'm so proud of him, I had him out while I was in the kitchen and I looked down and didn't see him....I went around the corner, into the sunroom and there he was: IN his ex-pen going poo on his wee wee pad! AND he didn't eat it.  Maybe the pinapple is working!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

:whoo: What a good boy he is! I'm sure that he will be potty trained in no time... and hopefully the pineapple really IS working and he will leave his poop alone from now on. LOL.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Hey, I missed a whole page! :redface: 

Trish, that's so funny about your baby girl! It's even harder with kids because you have no idea what their personality might be like. Plus, I think a name can sort of shape the personality. 

Missy, those names are great! I'm having trouble not calling him Oliver, though...it just wants to pop out of my mouth! I know it's not my hubby's favorite, darn it, and I want him to feel a part of this. I wish he were here. It's going to be hard to wait til Friday morning and share this with him. 

I named my chihuahua right when I got her and although "Ruby" feels right now, I always wished I'd named her "Cricket" after I got to know her better. She's black and tiny and hops around and it would have fit her so well. Maybe that's why I'm taking the name thing slow. 

You guys are great for making me NOT feel stupid about not naming him yet.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Lina said:


> :whoo: What a good boy he is! I'm sure that he will be potty trained in no time... and hopefully the pineapple really IS working and he will leave his poop alone from now on. LOL.


I hope so! (poop eating is really gross!) I have read that it is very difficult to potty train Havanese. He's doing pretty good so far. Probably 10 out of 13 potties have been on his pad. I've been watching him really close and nudging him along. I don't think he understands quite yet, but hopefully soon!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Shelly, I have heard that too, but I can't relate. Kubrick was probably the easiest dog ever to potty train. I think I only had 6 accidents total since I have gotten him and I haven't had an accident in almost 2 months now (he's 5.5 months). I think I really lucked out with Kubrick!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Lina said:


> Shelly, I have heard that too, but I can't relate. Kubrick was probably the easiest dog ever to potty train. I think I only had 6 accidents total since I have gotten him and I haven't had an accident in almost 2 months now (he's 5.5 months). I think I really lucked out with Kubrick!


That's awesome, Lina! Smart Kubrick and smart mommy too! I hope I'm as lucky with my little guy. My chihuahua was the easiest dog I've ever housetrained and they say they are hard as well. Does Kubrick go outside or does he use a pad or litter? Do you have any good tricks you used to train Kubrick so fast?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Shelly, I live in an apartment so Kubrick does both. When we're outside he will go no matter what. When we're inside and I am not in the mood to put his collar and leash on and go down the elevator into the NY streets, he goes on the pad. In general, he prefers to go outside, but he doesn't mind going inside.

As far as tricks to train him, I watched him like a hawk! I don't think he was out of my sight for more than a second during the first two weeks (and if I had to do something, I would put him in the expen. When he pooped off the pad, I would pick up the poop and him, put the poop on the pad and then make sure he sniffed the poop and then praised the heck out of him and gave him a treat. Every time it was a party! I would make sure to leave a little smear on the pad so he would go back to it. It took about two days and he caught on. Pee I lucked out with... he would go on the pad straightaway. I have only hardwood floors, so I don't have the problem of carpet. So really, I do think I lucked out!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

:welcome: to the forum Shelly!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Lina, that sounds like great advice! Some of it I've been doing already. I'm probably giving him a bit too much freedom because he really gets upset if I put him in the ex pen and he can't see me....tomorrow I'll do better! 

Thanks, Jan! You're havs are GORGEOUS BTW!


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Shelly - Thought I had the perfect name for my pup before I brought him home. Hubby & son did not agree! Seamus was not named for at least a week after we got him home, now I can not think of a more perfect name for him! (Son did come up with it!) Great pics and best of luck! OH by the way...he also ate his poop, now @ 10mos he only carries off his puppy pad, we're getting better!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

micki2much said:


> Shelly - Thought I had the perfect name for my pup before I brought him home. Hubby & son did not agree! Seamus was not named for at least a week after we got him home, now I can not think of a more perfect name for him! (Son did come up with it!) Great pics and best of luck! OH by the way...he also ate his poop, now @ 10mos he only carries off his puppy pad, we're getting better!


Oh good, Michelle, there IS hope! Seamus is the cutest thing, and that name DOES seem perfect for him. I loved the pictures you posted on the other thread. I'm so happy I found a place where it's ok to talk about poops.  Seriously...I don't think I've ever found a warmer forum. What a blessing. Thank you for making me feel so welcome.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Shelly - you should watch the old Muppets or Fraggle Rock shows, they have such great names & he really looks like a muppet. You might findd the perfect name!! Just a thought - he is a doll!!


----------



## Squirt (Oct 10, 2007)

What a cutie! I just got my Squirt, and she came already named. She's a year old and she answers to her name so well we decided to keep calling her Squirt. But it definitely wouldn't be my name of choice and it does not come naturally to my lips, I have to think about it when I say her name. But around the house, we have taken to calling her moptop. She really does look like a little mop pouncing around the house. So cute.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Shelly - you should watch the old Muppets or Fraggle Rock shows, they have such great names & he really looks like a muppet. You might findd the perfect name!! Just a thought - he is a doll!!


Laurie, LOL...we did a search for all the muppets characters. "Fozzie" is under consideration. I think I'll go back in and scour the list again!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Squirt said:


> What a cutie! I just got my Squirt, and she came already named. She's a year old and she answers to her name so well we decided to keep calling her Squirt. But it definitely wouldn't be my name of choice and it does not come naturally to my lips, I have to think about it when I say her name. But around the house, we have taken to calling her moptop. She really does look like a little mop pouncing around the house. So cute.


Peg, your little Squirt is absolutely precious! What a wee beauty! Before long, her name will roll off the tongue so easily, you won't be able to imagine her with any other name. I agree, though, she is so gracefully lovely for such a funny name as Squirt. The contrast is appealing, though. I think you're right to keep it.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Fozzy Bear!! I love that!! I think that any of us who had kids, just have special place in our hearts for these characters. now my kids are now 17 & 20 but I still love thos characters.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh, I know...who can resist muppets? They are so cute and funny.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Kara, you can't call a supermodel Hav "cricket" maybe as a nickname- but we have to come up with something more dignified for her real name LOL.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kara, Oscar is my favorite too! I do love Fozzy the Bear as well, though! Any muppet name would be a great name, if you ask me.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy said:


> Hi Shelly, I posted these names in the other thread that you mentioned Zoloft as a name, but thought I should post it here.
> 
> Zoloft is a cute name LOL--- and no one but you (and us) would have to know- you could call her Zo or Zoey for short. These Havs sure are great anti depressents !!! Her (it is a her right) registered name could be Zoloft to the Rescue.
> 
> ...


Missy~ You amaze me w/the names you come up with. Not only do you love the name game, you're very good at it!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> I personally love Oscar! LOL, he's hilarious.......I know a bit "dirty" and yeah, lives in a trash can. haha.....
> 
> Have you narrowed the names down yet?
> 
> ...


Kara, That is so funny you wrote that because I caught myself calling him Oscar last night! It just popped out of my mouth! AND unfortunately, I have a sneaking suspicion it will be somewhat apt....the getting dirty part, not the grouch part. :biggrin1: He does kind of look like an Oscar!

We'll see what DH says on Friday. His most often suggested name is Dorkbrain. :brick: Let me tell you, that's NOT happening. I keep telling him no demeaning names! He's a sweet man, truly, and he loves animals, he just has a weird sense of humor!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

LOL, no actually he's from Philly. When we met we were both living in Austin,Texas. Sad thing is I think he seriously WOULD name a dog Dorkbrain! Good thing they have us to keep them in line!!! 

Gucci, princess girl! Gotta respect that!  Mine is definitely all boy. Isn't that funny?


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Aaaawww, I'm trying to work in my office this morning and baby boy is napping under my desk. I brought several toys in here this morning and he has them all in the bed with him. You can see the teddy bear, the bug is under his head and the black rope toy is in there somewhere too.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

What a precious picture, he looks so content.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Julia, you know, I think he is content. I was so worried taking him away from all his brothers and all the action he had at the breeder's would be traumatic for him, but if it has been, he hasn't shown it one bit. His tail wags every time I look at him and he has such adoring eyes. I'm so happy this was a good transition for him.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

He really is just precious - how didyou get any work done!! I would be just watching him sleep.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

LOL, Laurie, 
Ummmm...if you read that post carefully, you'll note I said "in my office TRYING to work".  I'm having a hard time getting anything done!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Shelly, you are not in your office really working are you? - you are yakking on the forum while you stare affectionately at your boy while he sleeps. We've all been there--- they are sooo cute it hurts. and speaking of missing pages I missed those adorable big pictures you posted a ways back. He really looks like a muppet or a stuffed animal. How are the names coming?


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Awwwww, what a cutie you have - congratulations and a BIG welcome to you


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

That's such a cute picture of no-name on the bed! He really looks like he adores you.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am sure that things will settle down and you will start to get some work done not much I am sure but just a little bit...I can not wait to hear his name....my husband would name a puppy that too.....these silly boys what will we do with them!!!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

:wave: Shelly! And :welcome: to the Forum! Your baby boy has the cutest face! He *does* look like a Muppet. Fozzie or Oscar would be a great name!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

I hope you guys are not tired of pictures yet! Just snapped a couple more. I can't resist that little froggie pose. He's laying right by my desk.










He had his first trip to the vet today. He was very good, rolled over on his back on the exam table to play with the vet's hand....the little flirt.  He weighs 2lb 12oz today at 10 weeks. I'm curious how big he'll be when he grows up.

The vet said he has a tiny heart murmur...probably not a problem and she thinks it will close on it's own. Has anyone else experienced this?

He has also been scratching a lot. She didn't find any fleas or the like, but said there is a microscopic mite that could cause it. The treatment is one that goes between the shoulder blades. It also treats heartworms, fleas, ticks, etc. He had heartworm medication on Monday, but the vet didn't think there would be an issue with too much. I'm leery...
What do you guys think?

When I picked him up from the breeder, she had just bathed him. I think she must have sprayed some kind of doggie perfume on him because he still has a sort of vanilla/flower smell. I'm wondering if whatever that was could be the cause of the itching. I decided to bathe him in a gentle oatmeal based shampoo tomorrow and see if he still itches rather than go for the chemical treatment immediately.

She also said NOT to give him the pineapple that it doesn't work and could irritate him. It seems to be working though.....he starts to eat his poop, but doesn't seem to want to finish it now that I've given him a bit of pineapple on his food. Are vets like regular doctors who are suspect of anything natural????

Sorry for the long post...if you made it this far and have any ideas or opinions, I'd love to hear them!

Hugs and puppy kisses everyone!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

casperkeep said:


> I am sure that things will settle down and you will start to get some work done not much I am sure but just a little bit...I can not wait to hear his name....my husband would name a puppy that too.....these silly boys what will we do with them!!!!!


I sure hope so, Megan! I haven't made a new listing for my business in the last two weeks and I've got to make a ton of calls and arrangements before moving to San Jose for the winter. I'm not looking forward to that drive! I'm also concerned for my little guy about 3 days in the car. He hasn't gotten car sick yet, but that's a long time driving. we have an Expedition and will put all the seats down so he has some room to play occasionally out of the crate...I guess I'll crawl back there with him during playtimes. Makes my head spin just to think about doing all this!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Shelly, a lot of people here on the forum have given our dogs pineapple (even for an extended period of time) with no adverse effects. I'm sure that your vet is just being cautious... my vet advised me not to give Kubrick any bully sticks (he said they can break teeth) and SO many people do it, even on this forum, that I think he's just being overly cautious.

As far as the heart murmur, I don't know much about it... Ryan's first puppy (that he was supposed to get) had a murmur but it didn't go away, though I'm not sure at all how serious it was in relation to your puppy, so I'm not trying to alarm you. If it was as small as your vet says, it is very possible that it will go away on its own. You should probably let your breeder know, though, just to keep him/her up to date.

I'm not sure about the scratching... Kubrick used to scratch quite a bit as a young pup and he will still do it now and then, though not to the same extent. My vet said that puppies itch more than adult dogs and I believed him as Kubrick got a LOT better about not scratching as he got older. It is also possible that it is the perfume your breeder sprayed on him... if so, you should see the scratching lessen, I should think, a couple of days after the bath.

And we are NEVER tired of pictures here! Specially with a cutie like your little one! Keep posting pics as often as you can. The froggy pose is one of my favorites too!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Lina,
That's my instinct about the pineapple thing too. In my experience, doctors don't know a lot about enzymes period. Natural therapies in my mind are much better than chemicals so I think I'll keep giving it. It seems to be working and he obviously feels great.

That's interesting to know about the puppies itching more than adult dogs. I'm going to hold off a bit on the chemical thing and see if he gets better after a bath. 

I never get tired of pictures either! I'm guilty of skimming the threads and not reading....just looking for new pictures. Especially that belly shot thread!!!! It's not that I don't care what people say, it's just when I only have a moment I want to see PICTURES! (I do go back and read, though, I promise!)


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

Kara, Your posts always crack me up. I'm VERY productive. Gertie is sleeping on my lap while I type. Such multi-tasking moms!

Shelly, my friend's husband wanted to name their new puppy "Kitty". Guys are so weird!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I woud love to take my guys to work, but I think that productivity will def!! be down- and I am not sure my landlord would like it. And since I have walk in customers, I might have a problem, although probably the best training situation for Lily!!
I am going to start working from home on Tuesdays each week, - I bet that is my LEAST productive day of the week!!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

It never fails....If I work at home, Gucci can just *sense* it and she'll hop up and start pawing at my keyboard for attention. LOL, Everyyyyy TIME! She just hits random keys til' I take my hands off the laptop.

We are going to work today, boy is she excited! She keeps darting into the Sherpa bag...let's GO, mom!! Let's GOO!! ound: 

Kara


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

:welcome: Welcome Shelly, your new baby is adorable.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Kara, where in Texas are you from? I've been in MI about 6 years and this is my first time NOT living in Texas...most of my life in Austin. You love Virginia Beach? Do you have allergies there? Are folks nice? I ask because if we can ever sell our house, we can move pretty much anywhere since my job is on the internet and my DH is in consulting. I find I like the change of seasons in MI, but not the looooooong winter. (I do like winter, I just like it to end before MAY!) I liked Texas, but had terrible allergies there. I loved the people and culture of Austin.

Filet Mignon for breakfast!  Snort!

Carol, my chihuahua likes to nap on my desk between me and the keyboard. 
She's 2 yrs old and about 4 pounds. Isn't it great when they can be a part of our day? I think it will be easier as my little hav boy becomes more potty trained. I feel like I have to watch him so closely and time everything just right. Half my time is spent waiting for him to potty!










Laurie...working from home is the BEST! I love it. I taught art for 16 years. That was great, but working from home is so much nicer! I'm glad you'll get to do it on Tuesdays!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> It never fails....If I work at home, Gucci can just *sense* it and she'll hop up and start pawing at my keyboard for attention. LOL, Everyyyyy TIME! She just hits random keys til' I take my hands off the laptop.
> 
> We are going to work today, boy is she excited! She keeps darting into the Sherpa bag...let's GO, mom!! Let's GOO!! ound:
> 
> Kara


She knows where your attention is and hops right there! My yorkie used to paw at any book I was reading...sit on it, jump on it...that's where I was looking, not at him, so he was determined to be on top of it!

Have fun at work today! You too Gucci!!


----------

